# Tadpole fungus



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought this might be a good reference shot. You can see how the fungus has attached to the "nub" where the front arm is about to break out. Unfortunately this is a histrionicus tadpole.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hist......NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Is it yours?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

man that sucks!! thanks for posting it thoug


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Is that the same as Saprolegnia which infects fish?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Rob,

That looks like a saprolignia fungal infection (at least superficially). It might be localized to some dead tissue on the point where the limb bud is going to emerge. 

If you treat it for a couple of days do you think the female would continue to feed it when you put it back? If so try soaking it in a salt bath (see Caudata Culture Articles - Salt Solutions in Treating Salamander Diseases)

Ed


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> That looks like a saprolignia fungal infection (at least superficially). It might be localized to some dead tissue on the point where the limb bud is going to emerge.
> 
> ...


Hey Ed, unfortunately I noticed it yesterday (pic is from yesterday) and today it is dead. This is one that I have been artificially raising. I will look into the salt bath for the future. I think I will also do more frequent water changes or put them in larger cups to raise them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hi Rob,

If you are rearing them artificially then you can always bump the salt content of the water up which should help inhibit the saprolignia. It can show up pretty quickly but usually is only affecting immunosuppressed animals or animals in which there is dead tissue. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Rob,
what werer you feeding the tad?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had fungus issues on @ 5% of all my tads from 6 different Tinc species always resulting in death.

I have always fed tadpole bites wich are high in protein. 

The affected tads seemed small and runty. I don't know if you could assume they had a supressed immune system but visually they had nothing abnormal....just small body size and poor growth.They all expired prior to popping any back legs.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Julio said:


> Hey Rob,
> what werer you feeding the tad?


Histrionicus and pumilio eggs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oh ok, i thought you were feeding it some sor to fo mixture like egg yolk or something else


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Julio said:


> oh ok, i thought you were feeding it some sor to fo mixture like egg yolk or something else


That would be an accomplishment


----------

